# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  ممكن مساااعدة

## قطعة سكر

السلام عليكم
المهم ومابي اطول
اني اليوم فتحت المسن وجتني اضاافة من هيفا واني قبلتها بالغلط
وبعدين عرفت ان ايميلي انبااق والي بااقه هو الي نفس ايميله هيفا 
واني الحين ابي استرجع ايميل كيف؟؟
واني يااخوفي يبوق ايميلات البنات الي عندي بليييز سااعدوني
وقولو لي كيف استرجع ايميلي؟؟

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآآحب :) ،

آمم آني مآإعرف بالضبط ،

بس آنتين جربتي آسترجآع كلمة المرور وإنش تجآآوبي على السؤآآل إللي كنتي مجآوبه عليهآ اول مآسويتي الإيميل !!

عمومآ هذآ بعد رآبط نفس مشكلتش وإن شآآء الله إذآ آحد عنده حل يعطيش :)

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=38501

تحيآآتي

----------


## ABU A7MED

ممممممم

حاولى انك تعملى استرجاع لكلمة المرور طبعا بترجع على الايميل البديل يعنى لازم تعرفى الايميل البديل 
هاى طريقة وفيه طرق آخرى :)

----------


## قطعة سكر

يسلمو ومشكورين
اني الحين غيرت كلمة المرور وكذا يعني اني استرجعت ايميلي ؟؟؟

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

يـآكثر البوقـآت هل ايام .. بس الي ابي اعرفه وش الفايده من بوقتهم ؟  :evil: 


هع ،، اختي مدام انك غيرتي كلمة المرور حطي اميلك وحطي كلمة المرور الجديده حقك // ودخلي

----------

